# Look What Arrived from Japan Today



## mr drinky (Jan 29, 2013)

Fooled you, no knives. Just my next six months of Yumaki tooth brushes. 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, I was fooled. 

Why don't you make up for this dirty trick by updating your "knife and gear" gallery? I happen to know that it's incomplete!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmmm, I didn't know people coveted such a thing.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 29, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Hmmm, I didn't know people coveted such a thing.



I wouldn't say that I 'covet' them exactly, but I do like them. I bought one in The Netherlands a while back and it grew on me, and there is no chance that my wife gets hers mixed up with mine  They actually have a thing where you subscribe to their tooth brushes and they mail them to you so you don't forget to switch your brush out. 

k.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jan 29, 2013)

Cool. I know people that collect anything Japanese, to include Star Wars ball caps. Japan is a pretty cool place. Wouldn't want to live there though.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 29, 2013)

Are they pretty soft? I kinda want them...link?


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 29, 2013)

They are medium softness. I like them because they don't have all that grippy rubber crap on them that collects dried toothpaste and get all nasty. 

Yumaki. 

k.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jan 29, 2013)

Those bushes don't come with saya?


----------



## Lefty (Jan 30, 2013)

If they were $5 a piece, I'd be ordering a few. Turns out they have soft and extra soft bristles, as well.


----------



## slowtyper (Jan 30, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Cool. I know people that collect anything Japanese, to include Star Wars ball caps. Japan is a pretty cool place. Wouldn't want to live there though.



I like a lot of Japanese stuff because I find they have really good quality stuff. I've got some really great Japanese nail clippers. A good nail clipper is such a satisfying thing! Also, pens are really good quality.


----------

